
The KGB Hack: 30 Years Later [video] - doener
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-11031-the_kgb_hack_30_years_later
======
st_goliath
The KGB, the Computer and Me:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKxaq1FTac](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKxaq1FTac)

~~~
JadeNB
PBS content is blocked in the US?

~~~
kqr2
Try:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qubEamdc4Ng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qubEamdc4Ng)

------
ackbar03
The book was really one hell of a read. I would say it's an important
historical moment, the first recorded state-nation hacking event

~~~
JadeNB
I'm too lazy to watch the video. Would you be willing to mention the title of
the book? (I searched "KGB hack" on Amazon, but any historical results were
swamped by the present-day material.)

~~~
k5z
It’s called The Cuckoo’s Egg:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg)

------
maxmax
Cliff Stoll is awesome and also makes/sells Klein Bottles:

[https://www.kleinbottle.com/](https://www.kleinbottle.com/)

